# Where to buy FIRE BRICK?



## SAW (Feb 15, 2012)

Anybody know where to get a good deal on firebrick? Me and my brother were looking and Home Depot wants $27 for a 6 pack! Anybody know where to get it a little cheaper. 

Thanks
SAW


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 15, 2012)

are there any masonry stores near by? 
a good lumber yard/hardware store?


----------



## mesupra (Feb 15, 2012)

I picked some up at tractor supply couple weeks ago @ $3.00 each.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 15, 2012)

Firebrick meaning Refractory brick ?

Like what's lining your fireplace.

Home cheapo is probably going to be the cheapest even if it is pricey.

I could be wrong....


----------



## SAW (Feb 15, 2012)

$3.00 a piece is much better than 6 for 27. I might give TSC a try. 

Dave I might see what the other stores and masons have also.


----------



## hanniedog (Feb 15, 2012)

Tractor Supply carries fire bricks cost a bought 3 bucks a piece. Might get them cheaper being its toward the end of heating season.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 15, 2012)

*Ohhhhhhhhh ....*



SAW said:


> $3.00 a piece is much better than 6 for 27. I might give TSC a try.
> 
> Dave I might see what the other stores and masons have also.



I forgot about Tractor Supply !

They have graet prices on alot of stuff ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SAW (Feb 15, 2012)

Kapriel said:


> Firebrick meaning Refractory brick ?
> 
> Like what's lining your fireplace.
> 
> ...



Just brick to line my wood stove insert.


----------



## Kapriel (Feb 15, 2012)

SAW said:


> Just brick to line my wood stove insert.



Yes refractory brick used to line fireplaces, chimneys, boilers etc. 

And the cement that they recommend for that brick.

I didn't even know we had a Tractor Supply store in Mass. Turns out there's one 
about 5 miles from my house ! 

I'm going there tomorrow, It's a great store ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## branchbuzzer (Feb 15, 2012)

I got them at Lowe's last year for about $1.25 ea.


----------



## 4cyl2vy (Feb 16, 2012)

My father picked up some at Northerntool last year. I believe they were made by Vogelzang, and the package had 2 different sized of bricks IIRC. If there is one near you, it might be an option. It looked like this 

FB-1 - Fire Brick 6 pack, replacement firebrick | Vogelzang

Maybe someone can order it for you if they dont have it in stock. The prices online are half what volgelzang is asking on their website.


----------



## darkbyrd (Feb 16, 2012)

branchbuzzer said:


> I got them at Lowe's last year for about $1.25 ea.



About the same here.


----------



## CrappieKeith (Feb 16, 2012)

All brick is "NOT" created equal....you should ask are they light,medium or heavy duty....each duty has a thermal rating...and the more heavy they are the better of heat sink or thermal mass you'll be buying.

The way you guys were talking it was just about price.......would you buy a cord of softwood for 300$...no but you might for hardwood..big difference.
Would you pay 19.99$ for a 200 piece drop forged socket set.....doubt it...garbage right...so ask about the brick when pricing....light,medium or heavy duty?????


----------



## branchbuzzer (Feb 16, 2012)

CrappieKeith said:


> All brick is "NOT" created equal....you should ask are they light,medium or heavy duty....each duty has a thermal rating...and the more heavy they are the better of heat sink or thermal mass you'll be buying.
> 
> The way you guys were talking it was just about price.......would you buy a cord of softwood for 300$...no but you might for hardwood..big difference.
> Would you pay 19.99$ for a 200 piece drop forged socket set.....doubt it...garbage right...so ask about the brick when pricing....light,medium or heavy duty?????



Thanks Keith, good info. Though I doubt the folks at Lowe's would know the answer. Mine haven't fallen apart yet, I guess that's a little good, eh?:smile2:

p.s. - Now selling hardwood, $300


----------



## One Shot Will (Feb 16, 2012)

I got mine at Hebron Brick in Fargo, ND 
I do not see it on the website but they had them in the yard.
As I remember I paid $35.00 for 15 of them, i was in Fargo anyway.
Could phone or e-mail them 
Hebron Brick & Block Supply - Fargo > Home


----------



## dave_376 (Feb 17, 2012)

I just picked up an old used avalon 796 epa stove and got a quote from the dealer $3 each.


----------



## craigmckay (Dec 16, 2012)

*I got some last year at budding - Firebricks*

I'm not sure how many you need but the best deal on firebrick is the budding masonry store. I have one in my area but looks like they ship them too
[video=youtube;-vZ2FMh1Smc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vZ2FMh1Smc[/video]

They give me a deal if I buy a few boxes usually too firebricks

Whatever you do avoid home depot they are not the lowest prices as they keep saying

Stay warm,

- Craig


----------



## hitechgroupcn (Sep 13, 2017)

Hitech Material offers outstanding refractory materials with EPC service, which can enhance and optimize the productive capacity of the clients through our integrated refractory solutions.


----------



## mesupra (Sep 15, 2017)

Tractor supply home depot lowes


----------

